# I am after buying a mill but would love some thoughts?



## MadKad (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi

I am after buying a mil, I have a lathe and now no alot about them, but mills are a new thing for me and would love some sergestions on what to do

I have some cash coming so will be getting it very soon, I want to be able to buy one and the cutting bits needed so I can get going on making some parts.

Now I have been looking at the 

SIEG X2 Mini Mill as I see it has a column that tilts to 45° Left & Right

or

ZX30M Mill/Drill as it looks a little bigger

or even http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Proxxon-PF230-Mill-Drill-Head-782633.htm

I live in the uk and just dont have a clue on what to get I recon I could reach a total of £600 I dont even mind if its secound hand as long as its in good condition and a good mill.

Can any one help, maybe on what to get or where to get one on deal with extras


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 13, 2008)

The Proxxon wont be any use unless you have a Proxxon lathe to bolt it to, even then its a bit light weight.

For the same price as the ZX30 you could get an X3 from ARC with the advantage of a dovetailed column and it takes up less space, I've got a similar clone.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/

You also need to allow for tooling, at the least a vice, hold down clamp set, drill chuck, collet chuck.

Jason


----------



## MadKad (Sep 13, 2008)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> The Proxxon wont be any use unless you have a Proxxon lathe to bolt it to, even then its a bit light weight.
> 
> For the same price as the ZX30 you could get an X3 from ARC with the advantage of a dovetailed column and it takes up less space, I've got a similar clone.
> 
> ...



lol that is a nice mill, but it would put the price just for the mill deleverd to me well over £700 so that would go well over my price I have to spend and wouldnt be able to use it as I wouldnt have any other bits for it anyway 

I just dont want to get a small one like I did with my lathe at the start and it was no good for me then I ended up getting abigger one 2 weeks later


----------



## firebird (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi

I have recently bought a X3 mill from Arc eurotrade. Can't fault it at £600.00. Ring Ketan at Arc and talk to him, he's most helpful. If you can go to the model engineeing exhibition at Warwick in about 5 weeks where you can see all the traders.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MadKad (Sep 13, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have recently bought a X3 mill from Arc eurotrade. Can't fault it at £600.00. Ring Ketan at Arc and talk to him, he's most helpful. If you can go to the model engineeing exhibition at Warwick in about 5 weeks where you can see all the traders.
> 
> ...



truble is its £740 deliverd and not £600 lol then you have to buy the rest of the parts to get my self going.

does any one know what these are like?

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/Milling-Machines/Model-Super-X1L-Mill


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 14, 2008)

I suggested the X3 as it is CHEAPER than the ZX30M you said you were looking at ???

The X1 is even smaller than the X2, perhaps if you could give an idea of the type and size of work you want to do it would help. Also what lathe have you got, theres a lot that can be done on a vertical slide.

Have a look at the mini mill site to see what an X" clone can do.

Jason


----------



## MadKad (Sep 14, 2008)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> I suggested the X3 as it is CHEAPER than the ZX30M you said you were looking at ???
> 
> The X1 is even smaller than the X2, perhaps if you could give an idea of the type and size of work you want to do it would help. Also what lathe have you got, theres a lot that can be done on a vertical slide.
> 
> ...



Hi

yer I scrapped the idea of the ZX30M I dont know why even thought about that lol sorry

I think the X2 might be the one for me I have a C2A 300 Mini Lathe and that is spot on for me, I make custom body jewellery and some times other little things, using items like, Delrin, Teflon, wood, steel, Acrylic and mostly titanium the lathe is great with all that, and I have read that the X2 is a good match to go with it, but its whise to do a belt drive and get read of the plastic cogs etc.

does any one use this mill?

would love to have an idea on what the biggest item that could be made on the mill, ie depth cutting and lenth etc?

Thanks :bow:


----------



## MadKad (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry here are some ideas on what i make now





pics are abd I am working on that also lol

and here are some things I want to be able to do also










lots more un round shapes really, I have also started building a small cnc rounter for engraving and more, this gives you a little idea


----------



## firebird (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Sorry about that, I collected mine from Arc so no delivery charge. I also have the X1 that came from Axminster power tools. The super X1 from Arc is the same machine but has the extra long table. I bought the long table and leadscrew from Arc and converted mine, it makes a huge difference. If you search back on this forum I posted a topic 'DRO ON THE MILL' which shows how I fitted DRO's to my X1. The X1 is a great little machine as long as you keep within its capacities and don't try and force it to do work that is too big for it. I have no connection with Arc other than being a very satisfied customer. They are not just suppliers of machines, they have their own workshops and carry all the spares for the machines. However they don't (won't) stock the X 2? Once again I suggest you ring Ketan at Arc and ask him why not?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MadKad (Sep 14, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Sorry about that, I collected mine from Arc so no delivery charge. I also have the X1 that came from Axminster power tools. The super X1 from Arc is the same machine but has the extra long table. I bought the long table and leadscrew from Arc and converted mine, it makes a huge difference. If you search back on this forum I posted a topic 'DRO ON THE MILL' which shows how I fitted DRO's to my X1. The X1 is a great little machine as long as you keep within its capacities and don't try and force it to do work that is too big for it. I have no connection with Arc other than being a very satisfied customer. They are not just suppliers of machines, they have their own workshops and carry all the spares for the machines. However they don't (won't) stock the X 2? Once again I suggest you ring Ketan at Arc and ask him why not?
> 
> ...



Hi

thanks for the reply, I was woundering about the X1 as like you say Arc dont stock the X2 any more and there must be a reason why, I can get the X2 from axminsta still though.

I see that LittleMachine sell all the extras also needed, but little confused as they call them like "mini mill" and I am unsure on witch one that is lol

I wouldnt mind getting the X1 if it WILL do what I need it to do, that way it gives me extra cash for more tools for both the mill and lathe.

Could you help me by telling me what the biggest job you have done on the X1?

Thanks


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi MK .............. I, like many others on here have an X2 Mill, providing you can live within it's limitations (size wise), I find it a very nice little machine. Have a look on Chester's site *Click Here* and you will find the maximum travel of the table etc; see if that's enough for you.

I'll send you the email address and contact number of the company I bought mine from, I collected it at the Harrogate show so no delivery but it was less than £300, I've since bought a power hacksaw from the same firm and have a power feed on order. I find their service and prices very good .............. and ........ I have no connection except being a satisfied customer.

If anyone else wants the details just drop me a pm.



CC


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 14, 2008)

MadKad,

You are asking a very difficult question on your last post.

The reason being, the limitations of a machine are in the mind of the owner.
A very experienced machinist will know how far he can go with a machine that he is used to, a beginner will go nowhere near to what the machine is really capable of. 
It is always experience that counts on that one. I have done jobs on my old mill that you wouldn't have thought possible.

The rule of thumb is always go bigger than what you think you will ever need, and expect to pay at least 50% of the machine purchase costs on tooling, maybe more.

By what you show as to what you want to make, it looks like 90% of that is lathework, with some sort of indexer and a toolpost drill, the other 10% looks like diework and hand shaping. A mill isn't the answer to all ills, in fact, for some types of jobs, it is a total waste of money and workshop space. Milling to rather good standards can be done on a lathe at fairly reasonable cost.

The materials for body piercing might require specialist tooling on its own because of it's machining qualities, as I am sure brass and the odd bit of steel just won't be body compatible (it isn't when I get some under my skin). That would be a thing to look at before you go any further in complicating things.
Maybe the first questions you should be asking, is how to machine the materials you are contemplating using, and take it from there.

I am not suggesting you do not do anything you want to do, but by the looks of it, a lot more research on your part is needed first, before making any further high cost decisions and jumping in with both feet.

John


----------



## MadKad (Sep 14, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> MadKad,
> 
> You are asking a very difficult question on your last post.
> 
> ...



np mate I understand, I just know that the next parts to the work I need to be able to complete is with a mill, I just didnt want to get one that I would brake cutting titanium.

I see the X1 cant really go at slow RPM's and the X2 can go as slow as I need for the cutting of Titanium, then as fast as would need for other things.

When I said steel by the way I was just being lazy, I really only use titanium, when it comes to metal's as there is no way your body will brake out in a reaction from that, but believe me there are people that where brass as ear weights, also I have been asked to use surgical steel in the past.

My cnc is going to be used for carving etc, but I plan to use a mill for irregular shapes, like the tear drop plugs and lots more, in time I also plan to convert the mill to CNC so that I can bring out work a little faster as I get that many orders I have to place every one on hold so I can clear the backlog a little, and with the CNC ideas I can get out the more standard stuff like PTFE, Delrin and wood plugs while I work on the more hands on things (ie. Tear drops etc)

Also drilling titanium on a mill that isnt round due to the constant pressure needed will be better on a mill, here are some things I have drilled that are titanium, (bad pics sorry) but the first 2 were ok on a my lathe due to the being round:










Then I had this, I had to drill two 1.45mm holes and then tap them (taping I didnt use the lathe) but I drilled them on the lathe and it wasnt fun in any way.






I think a mill will be needed as well to put a love heart in a titanium plug. It is a lot of cost really, but I like to do it, and make lots of other things for my self so it will get its use also I can only learn by using something, its just some points I need to clear in my mind first lol

Thanks for all the help by the way and your time.

Karl.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 14, 2008)

MK,

Now we have a bit more info, it all becomes clearer.

What you really should be looking at then, is a mill that has infinitely variable speed, that can at a later date be easily modified to CNC. So it looks like you have done your homework, whereas you came over as a complete novice at the beginning.

The members that have done those conversions should be able to help you on that score.

But do remember what was said about tooling, in the case of the X2, by the time you have bought a good collet system and vice (get the best you can afford) plus some cutters, you are most probably looking at the worst side of £200, and that is just for the basics.

John


----------



## MadKad (Sep 14, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> MK,
> 
> Now we have a bit more info, it all becomes clearer.
> 
> ...



LOL np mate I didnt say what I should have done at the start, I will be honnest though I kind of said a min so that I could get some full thoughts on what people think would be best, but it didnt work as planned, I just didnt want to twist any idea's that people might have had if you know what I meen lol

so with a mill its like the lathe thing were you spend lots on the tooling after, I found that with the lathe, but have seen that tooling for a mill is alot steeper on the pocket.

But I have been looking on ebay and other websites for all the best prices and just hope I can get more for my money, also I have some stuff I am selling to include in for the price on tooling aswell.

If any one has any used items that might be of use for me give me a shout, this forum would be great with a selling section 

again thank you for all your time, if some one still needs to point something out please do so as I will be very greatfull.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 14, 2008)

I suggest you let Crewcab give you the info he has, it might save you a few readies.

John


----------



## MadKad (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi every one

ok crewcab gave me some gold dust infomation on some one, I phoned them up and saved my self £££ and lots of it, I got my self a

mini mill like the x2 but has to handles and a 500wat moter
clamping set
Quick Vice (think its the Sealey)
Collet + chuck set
and delivery 

all for £458  :big: I am well over the moon I was going to spend nearlly 500 just on the mill, the guy can do low prices on lots of things not just the machines and I would recomend him to anyone easy.

I am in the middle of doing my shop up but will post some pics of the whole shop when I am done 

crewcab a big big thank you to you also :bow:


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Excellent, sounds like a great deal. Have heard lots of good things about those mills.

Best,

BW


----------



## MadKad (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you

I have had it since thursday and not been able to use it apart from switch it on and off to see if all looks ok after I managed to get it on the bench (by my self not wise I know) I am really eger to have a go


----------



## ksouers (Sep 26, 2008)

MadKad,
You know you are going to have to post the obligatory photo of your new acquisition.

Congratulations.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your new acquisition MK, I hope you enjoy it, I have no involvement with spg other than being a satisfied customer, but as such I think it's fair to pass on a recommendation ............... btw he has a cracking deal on X2 power feeds at the minute ie: below £70 


and has been said ........... photo's are mandatory ;D :big: ;D

CC


----------



## MadKad (Sep 26, 2008)

;D photos will be coming for sure

I would have orderd a power feed at the time I never thought and defo at that price, will order more soon I am sure of it.


----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes Yes!

Pictures, pictures!

Dave


----------



## MadKad (Sep 29, 2008)

Here she is :bow:

just come















on the new bench





I just posted thread + pics on my shop being redone, its not fully sorted yet but getting there ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like they've given the lil' X2 a bit of a face lift since I bought mine, I like the hand wheel at each end of the table ;D

Enjoy making chips 

CC


----------



## MadKad (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you mate ;D

I use milli (her name lol) for the first time today on adding a quick release to the tailstock on my lathe, I could have drilled it but I wanted to test milli out and I was very happy :bow:

just thinking of all the things I want to make now lol

karl.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 29, 2008)

Karl, nice aquisition! I am sure you and Millie will spend lots of quality time together!!


----------



## steamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Madkad,

(......I use milli (her name lol) for the first time today )

 :big:

Milli , meet Norm!
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/Picture016.jpg
Now Norm lacks some social graces....and he's liable to tear your arm off if provoked, but he sure cuts metal nice
(Picture a short, STOUT tool maker with a greasy apron and a 1" long stogie with a disposition to match,,,that's Norm)
He's been known to throw work he deemed unworthy across the shop much the terror of the shop workers...

We should see if we can get the two love birds together ;D


......sorry couldn't resist


----------



## MadKad (Sep 30, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Madkad,
> 
> (......I use milli (her name lol) for the first time today )
> 
> ...



 :big: dont think that spindle will fit in milli's MT3 spindle  


I have spent all my cash and havent even bought any small stock to make anything with lol whyyyyy did I do that


----------



## steamer (Sep 30, 2008)

"....I have spent all my cash and havent even bought any small stock to make anything with lol whyyyyy did I do that ...."

Simple.....Because you can!  I do it to! 
It's a fatal disease and there is no known cure....
:big:


----------



## kellswaterri (Sep 30, 2008)

HI M.K. 
     congrats on the purchase of the mill...I have had one,{CHESTER CONQUEST} which I think is the same as yours for a few years now, built the 10v...score...james coombes and now working on a corliss all using this mill...Initally there were a few teething problems like the drive gear on the motor coming free after the retaining screw dropped out and the plastic driven gear [from the motor] shearing its keyway... the fine feed adjustment system for the quill feed having to be stripped down and tweaked a bit... this was all done with {CHESTERS} permission of course , as it was still within the warranty and I had no intention of returning it from Northern ireland unless it packed up altogether...but all told it is a good wee mill... if you do not over load it, make sure and nip up the gib levers ...watch it with intermittent cutting [doesn't like that much ;D]...fine cuts with gunmetal especially...once you get used to it, not a bad Mill,
All the best for now and happy milling,
                         John.


----------

